# Staying in Spain for 5 months - What info do i need



## sunny_side (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

I work online and have been travelling for a couple of years, i plan to move to Spain for about 5 months soon, im Irish but havent lived there for about 2 years. The company i work for are US based and i am setup as my own business and pay my own taxes.

If im living in Spain for 3-5 months then i understand i need to apply for a residence permit since ill be over 90 days. Do i have to apply for that before i arrive in Spain or can i do it anytime before the 90 days expire and finally exactly what paperwork do require to apply for the residency permit. I plan on moving to Bulgaria after that for a year or two so i will be paying tax in Bulgaria if that matters.

Appreciate any help anyone can give me


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are here for less than 183 days my understanding is that you won't have to declare income here. As for NIE you probably won't have to apply for the full residencia just get a 3 month NIE, unless you think you might come back to live in Spain in the future. In which case go for the full NIE but that will mean you would have to prove income and health care provision.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> If you are here for less than 183 days my understanding is that you won't have to declare income here. As for NIE you probably won't have to apply for the full residencia just get a 3 month NIE, unless you think you might come back to live in Spain in the future. In which case go for the full NIE but that will mean you would have to prove income and health care provision.


well *he should register as resident *at 90 days - showing proof of income & healthcare provision

but as you say, he wouldn't be 'tax resident' unless he was here 182+ days in the calendar year


so it's complicated.-........ one thing to bear in mind though, is that after the initial 90 days he's considered resident _even if not registered as such - _so wouldn't be covered for healthcare with the EHIC


----------



## sunny_side (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help, ok so i do nothing until the 90 day mark, then register as temp resident as i dont plan to stay more than the 6 months and i dont plan to return to live in Spain?

At the 90 day mark i just give them my bank statements showing my wages, what other paperwork do i need? It sounds like after 90 days its compulsory to get health insurance too if i want to apply for residency?

I plan on purchasing and get insured on a small scooter, for that purpose i assume i will need the temp residency? If so i can get this in advance so i already have the paper work or can you only get it after 90 days?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As far as I know you will need an NIE to purchase the scooter and also for the insurance; however, I have heard of cases where this was unnecessary.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sunny_side said:


> Thanks for the help, ok so i do nothing until the 90 day mark, then register as temp resident as i dont plan to stay more than the 6 months and i dont plan to return to live in Spain?
> 
> At the 90 day mark i just give them my bank statements showing my wages, what other paperwork do i need? It sounds like after 90 days its compulsory to get health insurance too if i want to apply for residency?
> 
> I plan on purchasing and get insured on a small scooter, for that purpose i assume i will need the temp residency? If so i can get this in advance so i already have the paper work or can you only get it after 90 days?


Just to be clear, there is no such thing as 'temporary residency'. You are either resident or not.

What has been suggested to you is a temporary NIE (fiscal number).

If you plan on staying longer than 90 days then, technically, you should apply for residency - but BEFORE the 90 days is up (as I understand it).

To get a scooter you will definitely need an NIE plus either a padron or rental contract.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Just to be clear, there is no such thing as 'temporary residency'. You are either resident or not.
> 
> What has been suggested to you is a temporary NIE (fiscal number).
> 
> ...


yes, 90 days is the 'deadline' so to speak & as you say there's no such thing as 'temporary residency'

I've heard of some people in my area having to show resident certs in order to buy a car/motorbike


----------

